# South Carolina in the News



## Builder Bob (Jan 27, 2010)

Memo from State Fire Marshal:

Good Evening:

 Efforts by the fire service and concerned citizens today failed to convince the South Carolina Building Code Council Study Committee to recommend adoption of the 2009 IRC requirements for residential fire sprinklers.  Despite expert testimony, and attendance by nearly 50 fire service representatives, the study committee supported the modification request by the SC Homebuilders Association in a 4 to 3 vote. This recommendation will be presented to the full SC Building Codes Council on February 24, 2010 at the Lexington Town Hall.

I sincerely appreciate the collaborative effort of all who participated today and continue to support residential, life saving fire sprinklers.  The council will have the opportunity to accept the recommendation, or choose to follow others that desire to meet the national minimum consensus codes.  It is frustrating that by only one vote, the futures of many are at risk.  I encourage you to not give up but continue to fight for what is best for SC citizens and our state’s firefighters.

Senator Dave Thomas, an advocate for fire sprinklers was not able to attend the meeting today; however Marty Reynolds eloquently read his letter to the group.  I would like to share in with you and hope you will share it with others.  As you scroll down this page you will observe another fire death in South Carolina, number 10 this year.

What we do today creates a better and safer South Carolina tomorrow.

Respectfully,

John

John  G.  Reich

Deputy Director, State Fire Marshal

SC Division of Fire & Life Safety

141 Monticello Trail

Columbia, SC 29203

803-896-9801 Office

803-896-9806 Fax

888-351-9247 Pager

803-260-5002 Cell

reichj@llr.sc.gov

www.llr.state.sc.us/firemarshal.asp


----------

